# ICSI Failure at Lister - should we move to ARGC OR CRGH?



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to fertility friends.  My husband and I have been trying to concieve for 2 years.  I have low AMH and he has poor sperm count and poor morphology.

We have just completed our first ICSI cycle at the Lister and got a BFN.  I am heartbroken.  I met with a doctor at the Lister today and he has advised that my husband has sperm dna fragmentation and sperm aneuploidy tests, and that we both have chromosome karotype tests.  He has also suggested IMSI for our next cycle.

I am unsure whether I should stay at the Lister or move to CRGH or ARGC which have better success rates.  Has anyone had failed cycles at the Lister and then had success with CRGH or ARGC?  I have researched both clinics and they both have some good reviews.

Any advice would be very appreciated as I am very confused!!!
xxxx


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Lisse, sorry to hear about your BFN.

I'm in a similar boat to you with low AMH and poor sperm results.  We had 4 rounds at the C&W and then 3 at the Lister, the last two were IMSI.  We're now trying the ARGC, i was fairly reticent at first because i thought i would be screened out, but on first consulation they didn't seem too worried about my low AMH.  They do screen out for high FSH at the start of each month though (i was sceptical that this is one of the reasons for the higher success rates, but supposedly it gives you a better chance if you start when under 10).  I'm also bracing myself for mega bills, and they are more disorganised than Lister, but we have had a few friends with successes there so thought we would give it a try.  They are more thorough on immune testing than Lister, and i have some issues there too.  i had to do all the tests again as they use the Chicago tests while the Lister uses the RICS tests - currently waiting for the results of that plus the chromosome tests and hope to start a monitoring cycle early Jan.  THey were also dead against dhea for low amh, while the Lister had me trying that - who knows!  and argc don't believe in IMSI (maybe as they don't have the equipment? or maybe i'm just being sceptical again...!).  Hoping they will prove me wrong.

PM me if you want to kmow more, sorry i don't have any experience of CRGH.

susie xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I've just had my fifth cycle at CRGH (first one at CRGH) and I'm not sure about them to be honest.

I have found that there is a distinct lack of communication between the staff members and I feel it has lead to some errors and added stress in my case.

I'm still waiting to see if they get me a BFP though  

Is there a particular reason that you dislike Lister? 

I'd go and get a consultation just to see what they'd offer in terms of your low AMH and male factor just to compare, but if the Lister is offering you the same as what the other clinics would do then there is no reason to switch unless you don't like the clinic you are at imo xx


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I wouldn't jump ship just yet until you have your consultation. I've just had my 3rd failed ICSi at ARGC & am devastated. 
Lister do have a good rep & unfortunately the first cycle is also used as a lessons learnt for the next one if it fails.
ARGC is terribly expensive & extremely disorganised. You need to account for daily bloods for 2 weeks & at least 10k min to cycle there. 
Maybe wait until you have had your follow up consultation to see what they suggest then take it from there.

I know that's what we are going to do with ARGC. 

Good luck


----------



## susie76 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Michimoo, very sorry to hear about your argc cycle, hope they have been able to come up with some suggestions in your follow-up.

Lisse, hope you also got some answers.  Realised i didn't really answer your question before as my head was all full of our first argc consultation.  I agree with the others that there's probably not a desperate need to jump from Lister yet, i did find them very good.  My main reason for switching is the immune issues that argc are much more boot-camp on - infact i have found more problems in tests and am now delayed for a while going through other courses of drugs.  Hopefully will make a difference but as Michi said i'm already finding the waiting, cost and disorganisation of the argc a bit frustrating.


----------

